
Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz - Tomte
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rinderkennzeichnungs-_und_Rindfleischetikettierungs%C3%BCberwachungsaufgaben%C3%BCbertragungsgesetz
======
throwaway77384
Is this supposed to demonstrate the length of German compound nouns?

Because you can go as long as you want with those, really. There is no limit.

Though this one perhaps deserves special mention as an actual word in use.

Be mindful of this being a typical case of "Beamtendeutsch", however, which is
basically its own language, made up of utterly nonsensical words, in an
attempt to make legal language ultra-specific (but losing any
comprehensibility in the process).

